# d20 in Cleveland, OHIO area



## Veander (Jul 24, 2002)

Looking for players in Cleveland OH area.

3rd edition DnD to play once a week.

I have a few players (possibly) coming back to play in the fall and I am trying to add more players for a full group (probably max out at 6 players if not maybe 5).  However, I am looking for regulars who can play usually every weekend night with breaks here and there.

Please contact me for further information.

longlife@ameritech.net
AOL Handle: CaptainDiogenes
ICQ: 25982558
MSN Messenger: bz_art@msn.com
IRC: #dnd3e at chat.psionics.net; nick is Veander


----------

